

Ask HN: Feedback on our landing page? - petervandijck

http://getgush.com/ In particular I'd love to hear feedback on the wording. Are you seeing some kind of value you'd like to sign up for? What do you think the product could be?<p>Much appreciated!
======
DanielStraight
Inconsistent tenses. "We will store" but then "we are doing." Last sentence
should read, "and we will do it for free." This isn't just to be pedantic.
Consistency in grammatical form creates symmetry which improves the impact of
your writing.

I would also consider striking "we believe" from the text. As I'm sure you've
heard, if you didn't believe it, you wouldn't have written it.

~~~
petervandijck
Edited.

------
maxdemarzi
Copywriting is hard.

Instead of :

"Your photos are your memories; you should never lose them. We store every
photo you have ever taken. And we do it free."

How about:

"Your photos are your memories, don't lose them. Let us safeguard every photo
you have ever taken completely free."

"Your photos are your memories, don't lose them. Let us safeguard your photos
completely free."

"Your photos are your memories, don't lose them. Let us safeguard your
memories completely free."

------
latch
Unless you are targeting a very narrow audience, I gotta believe the UTF cloud
character is a huge mistake. In fact, I'm not even sure I'd use the word
"cloud" for, what I suspect, is your audience. My mom won't understand "cloud"
(let alone a picture of something weird)...but she'll understand "online". Of
course, if you are targeting VCs...

I'm no designer, but something seems wrong with the typography, Logo aside, I
see 3 setences with 3 different fonts. I find the last 2 hard to read. "Your
photos are your memories" is too dark against the background and "we're not
yet live" is small and messed up (I'll check tonight in a real OS).

As for what I think it could be? Flickr.

~~~
DanielStraight
On my computer, that character is just a little dot basically... I thought it
was a bug at first.

~~~
latch
it looks totally different at home. 100% looks more like a cloud. 100% still
think that's silly.

------
petervandijck
Clickable <http://getgush.com/>

------
pbreit
Seems compelling except that I'm wondering how easy it is going to be for the
customer.

~~~
petervandijck
Very easy, but the proof of that will be in the proverbial pudding :)

------
caleb
Couple of ideas:

Change "loose" to "lose" (typo).

Instead of saying "Gush puts..." consider wording such as "Share your photos
and access your work online."

